# Little Nilu!



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Our new girl Nilu's first day at home. She is 10 weeks old.























































What do you guys think??


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

love her she is a cutie


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

She is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What a sweetie pie! I just got my little girl, Tina last week, she is 12 weeks old...if only they could play together...
Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG shes so adorable :love5:


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you all for such nice words, it is really heart-warming to hear others loving her too! I think she's gorgious!



Camilla said:


> What a sweetie pie! I just got my little girl, Tina last week, she is 12 weeks old...if only they could play together...
> Enjoy your new baby!


Awwww.... How nice! Do you have pictures of your little girl? Would love to see her! Too bad you are all the way across the world from me... I live in Norway, even though my fiancé is a Hong Kong man.. It is still too far away!  

Anyway, good luck with your baby and hope you will share more of her with us!

Here's another pic' of my youngest cutiepie:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww... what a little sweetie! I want another!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I swear I have posted a reply to this, strange anyway here is what I thought I already said......

What do I think? I think she is one stunning beautiful little girl.
Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

I love the 3rd picture it looks like she's laughing


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

absolutely beautiful girl and I love her markings, I think a little star in the making  be sure to post pics of her growing up.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww.........she's so cute!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow what a little doll


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


> I swear I have posted a reply to this, strange anyway here is what I thought I already said......
> 
> What do I think? I think she is one stunning beautiful little girl.
> Congratulations xxxxx



You did send me a very lovely pm.. Was that it??:coolwink:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

She's so perfect! I love the one of her yawning and the one where she's next to the big doggie. She's absolutely beautiful. It makes me want a long coat chi! Good luck with your newest addition!!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

shes a beauty!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She is soo adorable!! :love5:


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Aww what a sweetie! She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kendra (Feb 10, 2007)

so adorable!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I am trying to post pics of my new baby and my girl Poppy....for some reason the site wont let me! I will keep trying...


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's adorable!! congratulations charlotte


----------

